# 19th Annual Billy Sandifer Big Shell Beach Cleanup



## Friends of Padre (Jan 2, 2014)

*Attention Volunteers!!! *

2014 is here and that means the *2014 Billy Sandifer Big Shell Beach Cleanup* is around the corner. This cleanup can not happen without the help of our volunteers and your help is needed again. See you there!

The Big Shell Beach Cleanup will be held *Saturday, 22 February, 2014*. Volunteers will meet at Malaquite Pavilion on PINS and the event will commence at 7 a.m. To reach Malaquite Pavilion just stay on South Padre Island Drive (SPID) through Corpus Christi out onto North Padre Island where it becomes Park Road 22. Just keep driving till you come to the entry gate of PINS. Tell the attendant you are there to volunteer for the beach cleanup and you will not be charged admission. The second set of buildings is the Malaquite Pavilion and turn into the huge parking lot. Itâ€™s on the left side of Park Road 22. All volunteers will be back at the pavilion by 2 pm. Four wheel drive vehicles, trailers for hauling trash in and out of the work area, and working volunteers are needed. Walking volunteers (those arriving in two wheel drive vehicles) are welcome and will be afforded transportation to and from the work area. Those unable to pick up trash but having four wheel drive vehicles are most welcome to aid in hauling volunteers and trash. The event will not be rescheduled and will take place rain or shine.

Snacks, water, and soft drinks will be available in the work area and refreshments will be available at Malaquite following the event. Long pants and sturdy foot wear are recommended. Don't pick up broken glass or flammable items. Report all hazardous items to your section leaders. Volunteers will receive event t-shirts. This is a worthy event and it's only possible because of volunteer participation. Please come and join us.

Thanks,
Friends of Padre
http://www.friendsofpadre.com


----------



## Friends of Padre (Jan 2, 2014)

*T Minus 2 Weeks*

Two weeks remaining for the big event. Help us clean this valued section of beach and break attendance records. Volunteers receive participant shirt, swag items, and refreshments.

Dress for the weather. Seatbelts in 4wd vehicles will be provided if you arrive in 2wd. Bring beach driving gear and equipment if you have it. Top off fuel tanks when arriving in Corpus.

When: Saturday, February 22, 2014 at 7 AM 
Where: Malaquite Pavilion, Padre Island National Seashore


----------



## Trouthappy (Jun 12, 2008)

It sounds like a good time, but be prepared for crappy weather, bring a jacket or rain slicker and warm hat. Just like the crab trap bay cleanup also held in February.


----------



## Friends of Padre (Jan 2, 2014)

*Friends of Padre is employing a new dispersal method, but not to worry as 2-wheel drive and 4-wheel drive vehicles still park in the same areas as last year. *


----------



## Friends of Padre (Jan 2, 2014)

*Roll Call*

*Who is making it to the 2014 Beach Cleanup? *

Current forecast is 55 to 60 degrees on Saturday with winds less than 10 knots and a 10% chance of the wet stuff. Great forecast for a winter beach cleanup.

Bring the Family and Friends!


----------

